# Homemade PVC bows!!



## ali55 (May 23, 2015)

These homemade PVC bows actually shoot really well!  learned from BACKYARDBOWER


----------



## chan jackson (Jun 11, 2015)

Should make one for me


----------



## Samurai (Mar 24, 2016)

I've made over 100 of these bows, They are all good shooters.  You can see some pics at http://www.ArcheryFAQ.com and click on Gallery,


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (May 3, 2016)

ali55 said:


> These homemade PVC bows actually shoot really well!  learned from BACKYARDBOWER


Very nice idea!


----------



## Kiki (Sep 7, 2016)

When my son's older I think we're going to have to try this.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 7, 2016)

A person who makes bows is correctly caller a bowyer rather than 'bower', a fletcher makes arrows and the person who uses a bow is an archer.


----------

